# Good Experience



## NickWI (Sep 10, 2011)

First, thank you for all the help. Second, Sorry it took so long for an update. We spent a week in the Chapala/Ajijic area back in December. We were impressed! So impressed we are coming back for 2 weeks in April. We found the people friendly and helpful. The Lake Chapala Society was wonderful, everyone was positive and helpful. The food was great.

We stayed in Chapala at the Lake Chapala Inn (which we would recommend). We spent most of our time in Chapala but did spend a few days in Ajijic. Chapala was friendly with a nice water front. We didn’t get into Ajijic at night, only during the days which were spent shopping and eating.

In our travels looking for rentals we found El Parque. Are there similar communities? We liked the social part of this community.
Again thanks for the help and advice.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Glad you had a fine time in Chapala and that you'll be back soon. As you probably know, El Parque was an RV park for a very long time, before being converted into a high density housing development. It is heavily occupied by 'snowbirds'; mostly Canadian, and the homes are small but very nice. There is noise from the libramiento, when trucks use their exhaust brakes coming down, or lower gears going up. However, one can get used to that. We have good friends, snowbirds, who recently bought there because of the high security when they leave the house vacant for six months at a time.


----------



## NickWI (Sep 10, 2011)

Are there other communities of this type?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are different 'types', if you are interested in housing developments: Friccionamientos, Colonios and other arrangements which often attract 'newbies', as they have the appearance of being 'more secure gated communities'. They really aren't. In fact, they are frequently targeted by 'ladrones', simply because that is where the money appears to be concentrated. What 'newbies' don't realize, is that the gates can't be closed in most of these communities, as the streets are, in fact, public. Of course, many of them border on woodland or other easy access points. Frankly, we like living in town a whole lot better. It is more convenient to shopping, parks and other entertainments, restaurants and living in an established neighborhood provides much more security than in a 'fracc'. Those are things that you should consider very carefully, before you 'take the realtor's bait'. Having to drive to everything is a real inconvenience in Mexico.


----------



## NickWI (Sep 10, 2011)

The reason we liked El Parque was the social interaction around the pool. As I said before we stayed in Chapala and more then once we said we could live here (Chapala). We spent most of our time on the boardwalk at Chapala, which we enjoyed the fact we could walk to. We will do more exploring of the Chapala in April.


----------



## Uecker_seats (Jan 26, 2012)

NickWI said:


> First, thank you for all the help. Second, Sorry it took so long for an update. We spent a week in the Chapala/Ajijic area back in December. We were impressed! So impressed we are coming back for 2 weeks in April. We found the people friendly and helpful. The Lake Chapala Society was wonderful, everyone was positive and helpful. The food was great.
> 
> We stayed in Chapala at the Lake Chapala Inn (which we would recommend). We spent most of our time in Chapala but did spend a few days in Ajijic. Chapala was friendly with a nice water front. We didn’t get into Ajijic at night, only during the days which were spent shopping and eating.
> 
> ...


Iv'e never been there but have talked to some expats in Pto Vallarta, and they say it seems like the whole town falls of Lake Chapala falls asleep between 830-9pm.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We like it that way. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz.  It gives us a full night's sleep before the morning bells and cohetes, Zeta-Gaz and Agua Penfiel trucks announcing their presence, and the bright sunshine telling us that another perfect day has arrived.


----------

